# Specialized Bicycle- 1995



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Happy New Year! My first post of 2011. Going way back to 1995 with this one. It seems like just yesterday. Hard to believe it has been over 15 years. Came across a 1995 Specialized catalog that someone had scanned and sent me a while back and thought I'd post of some of the pages. I am sorry I don't remember who sent it to me and give them credit. If you are reading this and are the "one", please let me (us) know. If you have a vintage Specialized (can be a mtb), please post a photo or two or three of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*I'll get the ball rolling...*

My one and only vintage Specialized, a 1987 Specialized Team Allez, built by Dave Tesch in San Marcos, California. All original, with full 7-speed, Dura Ace 7400 series. :thumbsup: 

Oh, and I would love to find an all original 1995 Specialized S-Works M2 Super Road! 



















I need to take some more up to date photos the next time I am home.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> My one and only vintage Specialized, a 1987 Specialized Team Allez, built by Dave Tesch in San Marcos, California. All original, with full 7-speed, Dura Ace 7400 series. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I would love to find an all original 1995 Specialized S-Works M2 Super Road!
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll EVER get tired of seeing you post that beautiful bike.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

OK, i'm game. Specialized Epic Allez. Still one of the sweetest rides i own. Rides so comfortable and nice. I still put like 500 miles a year on it. 
I remember selling all those bikes, they were and still are some of the best looking bikes ever put together. Especially the S-Works ultimate frame set. 



<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=Picture1108.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/Picture1108.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=Picture1107.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/Picture1107.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=Picture1109.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/Picture1109.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2010-10-13132558.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2010-10-13132558.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And a fresh photo of Thor, outside enjoying real "Berner" weather. 

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/?action=view&current=2010-12-16152532.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v29/crossracer/2010-12-16152532.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

frpax said:


> I don't think I'll EVER get tired of seeing you post that beautiful bike.



+1... :thumbsup:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice bikes that you two posted!

Quill stems are so much nicer than threadless. Much better looks.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

nayr497 said:


> Quill stems are so much nicer than threadless. Much better looks.


Agreed! _MUCH_ more elegant looking!


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> My one and only vintage Specialized, a 1987 Specialized Team Allez, built by Dave Tesch in San Marcos, California. All original, with full 7-speed, Dura Ace 7400 series. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I would love to find an all original 1995 Specialized S-Works M2 Super Road!


Thanks for the '95 S-Works scans. I had not seen the M2 Super Road with the Rock Shox before. 

I would love to publish my early 80's Allez but I will be done with the build by Feb 1 and will get some photos then.

In the meantime I am glad to bask in the glory of your Tesch Team Allez

Jim


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

frpax said:


> I don't think I'll EVER get tired of seeing you post that beautiful bike.


Thanks frpax. I am just the caretaker of it until it goes to the next owner. I bought it not because it was a Specialized but because Dave Tesch built it. Also, it fit into my collection age wise and was a steal. I couldn't not buy it. Having said that, the bike it made for crits and not long hours in the saddle so it doesn't get as much ride time as my other vintage bikes. Still, it is a very nice ride, quick handling and pretty light for the time. It is a blast to ride through my more technical routes with lots of curves and who doesn't love those '80s paint jobs and colors! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Great looking bike crossracer. I've seen one of these before but have never had the chance to ride one. At this point, I am not looking to add any new bikes to the stable but if I came across one like yours in that condition, I think I'd have to make some room. I mean what's one more bike, right?  

What components are those? Early Ultegra?

Good looking dog as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

terbennett said:


> +1... :thumbsup:


 Thanks!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

cobrapatrol said:


> Thanks for the '95 S-Works scans. I had not seen the M2 Super Road with the Rock Shox before.
> 
> I would love to publish my early 80's Allez but I will be done with the build by Feb 1 and will get some photos then.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had never heard of the M2 Super Road much less seen one. Please post photos of your Allez when you have it finished. Start a new post all your own! :thumbsup: Are your building it up as original or going retro-mod? I was lucky in that mine still had all its original components or else I would have had to find all them to complete it. The only things different now from the photo is that I have installed a vintage (1987) Turbo saddle and took off the black anodized Specialized stem and replaced with a longer 7400 series Dura Ace stem. Oh and the handlebar tape is now white.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

nayr497 said:


> Nice bikes that you two posted!
> 
> Quill stems are so much nicer than threadless. Much better looks.


Thanks nayr497! :thumbsup: 

I didn't buy my first road bike with a threadless stem until my 2006 BMC CrossMachine and 2008 BMC SLT01. Although I prefer quill stems on my vintage bikes, the quills would look out of place on the more modern bikes, such as my BMCs.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, for sure. I ride my modern bicycles for performance, but for me bikes don't get any nicer looking than older, thin-tubed road bikes with quill stems, low profile rims, and traditional round bars.

And that 80s blue/white paint scheme is awesome. I like that whole bike.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

crossracer said:


> OK, i'm game. Specialized Epic Allez. Still one of the sweetest rides i own. Rides so comfortable and nice. I still put like 500 miles a year on it.
> I remember selling all those bikes, they were and still are some of the best looking bikes ever put together. Especially the S-Works ultimate frame set.
> 
> 
> And a fresh photo of Thor, outside enjoying real "Berner" weather.


I like the Epic alot. And Thor, too! We have had weather like that this week and our puppy, Wolfie, has been getting his first taste of snow.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

The parts on my epic are all early ultegra, but sti and duel pivot early, not down tube shifter and single pivot brakes. The story of how i came into it was funny. I was looking on ebay for some sti ultegra shifters. This guy had a complet groupo, minus hubs for sale. It also included seat post and handlebar/stem. Everything he had was perfect size for me. The photo was bad, but i took a shot and bid and got the whole lot for 150.00, plus 25 for shipping. 
When i got the stuff it was amazing. There was a thin film of dirty grease (think sitting unused for 4-6 years) and dust over everthing. Once i cleaned it off it was all almost perfect. Not a scratch anywhere, giro bars in my size, stem my size, everything was perfect. 
Of course the sti's wernt working. But having been around here for a while i knew the answer. A few shots of wd-40 loosened it all up and then a tri flow bath finished the job. It is quite fin to ride these levers and then get on my rivals. Huge difference in fit and feel.
So i am still looking for the correct period fork, and a nice period wheelset. But in the mean time i ride the puppy. It has a relaxed feel that just eats up the bumps in the road. 

Bill


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

crossracer said:


> The parts on my epic are all early ultegra, but sti and duel pivot early, not down tube shifter and single pivot brakes. The story of how i came into it was funny. I was looking on ebay for some sti ultegra shifters. This guy had a complet groupo, minus hubs for sale. It also included seat post and handlebar/stem. Everything he had was perfect size for me. The photo was bad, but i took a shot and bid and got the whole lot for 150.00, plus 25 for shipping.
> When i got the stuff it was amazing. There was a thin film of dirty grease (think sitting unused for 4-6 years) and dust over everthing. Once i cleaned it off it was all almost perfect. Not a scratch anywhere, giro bars in my size, stem my size, everything was perfect.
> Of course the sti's wernt working. But having been around here for a while i knew the answer. A few shots of wd-40 loosened it all up and then a tri flow bath finished the job. It is quite fin to ride these levers and then get on my rivals. Huge difference in fit and feel.
> So i am still looking for the correct period fork, and a nice period wheelset. But in the mean time i ride the puppy. It has a relaxed feel that just eats up the bumps in the road.
> ...


Great deal Bill! I myself never tried the early STI levers. I went from the early Dura Ace AX/EX downtube shifters to 7400 series DT, to 7700 DT, and then made the jump to the later Ultegra 9 speedSTI levers. Even then, I've built up two more bikes with 7800 DT shifters and another with campy DT shifters. At the time, I just didn't like the shape of the early levers. I still haven't completely warmed up to them and find myself building up my next bike with Superbe Pro DT shifters. Don't get me wrong, I have and use the stuff, both Shimano and SRAM. It's just that I prefer my early stuff more. Great looking puppies too, by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

*Original S-Works Roubaix?*



Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Yeah, I had never heard of the M2 Super Road much less seen one. Please post photos of your Allez when you have it finished. Start a new post all your own! :thumbsup: Are your building it up as original or going retro-mod? I was lucky in that mine still had all its original components or else I would have had to find all them to complete it. The only things different now from the photo is that I have installed a vintage (1987) Turbo saddle and took off the black anodized Specialized stem and replaced with a longer 7400 series Dura Ace stem. Oh and the handlebar tape is now white.


Seeing the nice M2 frameset that is currently on ebay reminded of this thread. The 1992-1995 timeframe the RocksShox was being used with success in the Paris-Roubaix classic with rider Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle, as mentioned in the catalog. I could not find any reference of the M2 actually being road raced in the classic. Does any body have history on that?

Still working on my Allez, BTW!

Jim


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

Great bikes. I am curious about who made the Allez at different points in history. For example, weren't they made by 3Rensho for a while?


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

*Who made these great bikes*



RFC said:


> Great bikes. I am curious about who made the Allez at different points in history. For example, weren't they made by 3Rensho for a while?


I also would like to know more about the various makers. I know, for instance, that Miyata made some in the mid 80's and that Giant made some later than that. Some in the 1987 time frame were hand made by David Tesch. Some, but not all, of the '81-85 Allez and some Sequoias were indeed made by 3Rensho and have some distinctive features such as hand-thinned and pointed lugs and a special design offset fork crown for the Allez. The Sequoia got a unique fastback seat stay attachment. But there were other makers (yes, more than one) of the early '79-82 Allez, at least there were distinctive characteristics that were not 3Rensho, such as chainstay crimps, below bottom bracket cable guides, a conventional fork crown, and different serial numbering. The 3Rensho-made bikes did not have serial numbers, just the frame size stamped on the bottom bracket.

I would love to find out more and will also continue seeking more answers, through the internet and talking to owners. I would like to perhaps even get a group ride together sometime for owners of these early bikes. The Masi owners do it.

Jim


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

My humble 1990 Sirrus


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

Good lookin - how's it ride?


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Nothing humble about your Sirrus...*



Guilou said:


> My humble 1990 Sirrus


Great looking bike! I just love these early Specialized bikes. They seem so elegant compared to their modern replacements. Can't go wrong with a classic steel frame. May you have many years of good riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

Judging by the date on the photo, I've been riding this one for nearly two years. Solid. I built it up with (mostly) early 90's 600/ultegra. It's my regular commuter.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have any pointers or ideas on a geometry chart? I have a line on a 1995 M2 road frame, but despite the seller's claims I'm not convinced of its listed size. The head tube looks way too short to be a 60cm c-t-c. Are there any geometry charts for this frame out there? Google thus far has not been my friend. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------

